# Is Lee Valley Veritas PM-V11 plane iron worth the extra $15?



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

It's not a lot of money. Just wondering if anyone who uses planes a lot has been able to tell a difference between the PM-V11 and the O1 Iron.

BTW - I'm a bit surprised that the Woodriver #7 is priced higher than the Veritas. The WR V# has received great reviews but is it worth more than the LV? I have a few Lie Nielson planes and I love them. I have the #4 Veritas and I prefer the LN low angle smoother over the Veritas.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I haven't used them yet, but based on what I've read from other users I would spend the extra $$ on the PM-V11.

I would never put woodriver's imports at the same level as veritas or LN planes.


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

Dont have them, dont have the cash right now, but as a percentage, if its only 15 bucks more, what is that, maybe 7% cost difference. If you spending that much already, go for it  Otherwise you will always wonder.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't use planes "a lot" but recently got a PM-V11 iron. I only can compare it to equivalent A2 irons from Veritas. I notice a difference in edge retention and it's enough for me to spend the extra $$ if buying a new Veritas plane. And I'm definitely sold on the new metal for when I decide to invest in pricier bench chisels. Is it worth swapping out high quality A2 or O1 irons one already has? Not for me…the difference isn't staggering enough to go through all the trouble.

And yeah, I don't get Woodriver pricing.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Maybe Woodcraft thinks they will catch a few fools thinking the Woodriver priced with Veritas and LN must be a high end plane ;-)


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2007)

Cannot make a comparison to O1, but I have noticed longer edge retention than the A2. So far, I only have one blade, a 38 deg bevel that I got for my LAJ to avoid swapping it out with the BUS. As with live4ever's experience, I am not rushing out to replace all my A2 irons, but I will spend the extra on new ones. I figure the $15 pays back fairly quickly in sharpening time - and I am fairly quick with my sharpening as it is.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

If I get the plane I will get the pm-v11 iron based on your feedback. Can't decide if I need the plane or not. I've been jonesin' for the chair devils for quite some time but haven't wanted to spend the money.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I stopped by woodcraft and looked at their #7. It has very nice feel, fit and finish. But, I can't bring myself to spend more on it than a Veritas.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Lee Valley doesn't seem to have a regular #7 Veritas jointer on their site…


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Lee Valley calls theirs a bevel up jointer plane. Not sure why they don't call it a #7. Maybe #7's aren't bevel up. It does the same function though. Here is a link to it.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

A Stanley #7 (and most) are bevel down.


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah the bevel-up planes are sort of a different breed, so that's why the BU jointer isn't classified as a #7, though in size it's pretty close.

Personally I really like BU planes. Ability to change angles with different blades and sharing of blades amongst the Veritas BU trio (BUJ, LAJ, BUS) is pretty sweet. Downside is backside blade wear, which can be an issue if you like to drag the plane backwards without picking it up.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Yah, it's bevel up, low angle.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I've been following plane prices for quite a few years and I'm surprised at how high the prices are and how well a LN or LV hold their price. Used planes that are well cared for sell for about 90% of the new price. Buying a new plane is is almost like renting one and getting most of your money back when you choose to sell it. Having said that, they're still a lot of money to fork out.


----------

